# Technology + the power of Satan = Smartphones destroying lives



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle reader

We are thrilled to announce that our sci-fi thriller is now available on Kindle: The Id from Eden

*Here is a short description: *

_Do not bite at the bait of pleasure, till you know there is no hook beneath it._

Satan had been patiently waiting for the time when smartphones utilized artificial intelligence to assist users in their daily lives. That time is now. A hard-nosed blonde investor and demon-worshipper steps in to take over Eden Coaching Systems to do Satan's work.

As the story unfolds, Eden's "Coach" device becomes more and more an instrument of evil, wreaking havoc on all of the unsuspecting users.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, dear Kindle readers.

Don't let your smartphone destroy your life! Please checkout this Kindle book on what could happen to all of us...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

It's blustery and cold here in CT. Can springtime be around the corner?

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

*Look out for your smartphone!*
Here is a recent review on Amazon:

"A fascinating page turner that explores the uses and demonic downside of leading-edge technology. The authors have created a compelling character in Luci, the new head of a smart phone company that has taken artificial intelligence to new levels. Determined to wreak havoc on people's lives, she delights in using her company's technology and her own keen understanding of human nature to destroy her victims. Can she be stopped? Is she really a demon? You will have to read the novel to find the answers. You will also find yourself asking how and why you use technology and to what extent you allow technology to intrude on your own life."


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your continued business.

Happy Daylight Saving Time!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Happy St. Patrick's Day and thank you for your business!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Have a joyous Easter, Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle readers

Checkout this sci-fi thriller and see how...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business.

Promotion coming in a week or so!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers.

Thank you for your business and watch for a promotion next week.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

My co-author, Bob Lee, will be posting a promotion soon. Please look for it!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for your business, dear Kindle Readers

Have a great Mothers' Day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business. Have a safe and wonderful Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning dear Kindle readers

I've been told that the title of this book is obtuse and does not draw readers. Reluctantly, I agree.

Suggest a better title and I'll reimburse you for the book! *I promise that this book will get you thinking about privacy issues!*

Thank you for you business and enjoy the day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day, Kindle readers

This is a great book for dad; check it out on Amazon...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

*With all the news about the NSA, privacy and security, you must read this book!*
Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Enjoying summer? Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, Kindle readers.

Thank you for your business and have a sparkling week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a joy-filled week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Are you enjoying youir summer? Here is some good reading for you.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

If you think the NSA stuff is  bad... It could be MUCH worse. Read this book!

Have a great week...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, Kindle readers

Check out this warning and then consider buying "The Id from Eden." http://kyeos.wordpress.com/2013/05/10/warning-if-you-take-photos-with-your-cell-phone/

Thanks!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a wonderful Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle Readers

Do you trust your smartphone?

Better read this thriller...


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

666 views by the time I got to this post, I'm sure its gone up now, but I think the devil will be watching now!!!!! haha.....

Shane


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindlers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, Kindle Readers

Have a great week and thanks for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Do you really trust your smartphone? Maybe you shouldn't!  Please read the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle Readers

Have a great week, and thanks for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy Columbus Day, Kindle readers

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, Kindle Readers

Good morning and have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle readers

I'm about to publish a children's book on vegetables, A-Z. Please watch for it soon. Kids will love it and you will too.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, Kindle Readers

Check out my latest children's book on Amazon: Veggies. A-Z. It has some wonderful artwork by a young, talented artist.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle Readers

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

It's Cyber Monday tomorrow. If you send me an email tomorrow, I'll send you a free copy of this sci-fi thriller.

([email protected])

Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

H, folks

Regrettably, this is my last post. I offered free Kindle books on Cyber Monday and got no takers.

Oh well.

Have a great Christmas holiday.


----------

